# Just Got Our Approvel For Our 2015 312Bh Dimond



## tobytina0011 (May 17, 2014)

We will be picking up our 312BH this week.Verry excited!This will be our 2ed TT to own.Our first was an 2005 Aruba.Did not last us to long as it started to leak real bad.We are planing on buying a TT cover like a carport type.Do you think this will be ok?We live about 40 miles from Houston.We have been told we need to keep the ac going in it to keep mold away? If that a fact?Winterizing can you guys give me a list of what that intails? We made so many mistakes the first time do not want to repeat them.This one cost wayyyyy to much money to scew it up.All comments will be greatly app.
Thanks Tina


----------

